# Let's get together.



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

If there's anyone in Erie, PA who would like to get together to knit I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

too bad Pennsylvania is such a large state,would love to join you


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Pa is huge...not really close to either of you...~~Beth


----------



## Texasjan (Mar 6, 2011)

Pa is huge. Try living in Texas. :-D


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Texasjan said:


> Pa is huge. Try living in Texas. :-D


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. The bit of PA on Lake Erie is the part I love the most - and I can knit on our sailboat. Can life get any better?


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I miss Pa for sure! Living in Maryland and if I was able to I would love to join you to knit.


----------



## aura (Jul 9, 2014)

Knitting is beautiful. Don't knit, crochet only. Keep saying I'm going to learn.


----------



## windyt (Jan 3, 2015)

I live north of Pittsburgh; only about 2 1/2 to 3 hour drive from Erie. We could meat halfway!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice work.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

Grandkids love the chickens. I make them out of cotton and they are just the right size to play silly games with young toddlers.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I, too, like Erie. My nephew and great-niece graduated from Mercyhurst. Any way you can move Erie closer to Coudersport? I'd like to find someone who knits and crochets here but most people don't even think this town is on the map. :-(


----------



## Rena 2 (Aug 24, 2011)

I am with you Keiko, I live in a small town few know about it because its on the Eastern Shore of Maryland. No one around here to knit or crochet with either.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

billylynn said:


> Thanks for the reply. The bit of PA on Lake Erie is the part I love the most - and I can knit on our sailboat. Can life get any better?


I'm from Ohio on Lake Erie. Love to knit on our family cottage porch. Couldn't take the sailboat because I get extremely motion sick, even from a playground swing!


----------



## Flo2013 (Jan 28, 2013)

Too bad. I live in Newtown, PA in Bucks County. Anybody near here? Maybe all the Pennsylvanians should have a get-together some day.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm in Potter County, about five hours north of you. :-(


----------



## Paet (Dec 25, 2014)

I live in Cleveland, Ohio. Still a long drive, but we seem to be neighbors!


----------



## Bubba24 (Jan 2, 2012)

billylynn said:


> Thanks for the reply. The bit of PA on Lake Erie is the part I love the most - and I can knit on our sailboat. Can life get any better?


Wait. I'll be right there. Lol


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

I had this crazy idea. Tell me what you think. What if we had a "knit-in" at Millcreek Mall in Erie. We could do this for local hospitals and make as many preemie items as possible in 6 hours or whatever, get mall merchants involved, check with local hospitals to see what they really need. Etc....
I think this would be great for August when it's just too hot to knit outside here. Of course it's probably too late to organize a big charity thing now, but what do you think? Would you drive from Pittsburgh or Cleveland to do that?


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I would love to do something like that and it sounds wonderful but I am unable to drive that far anymore. It is about a three-hour drive to Erie from where I live. I hope there are enough out there who would be able to do something like this. Where do you send your preemie hats? I have a bagful.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

I don't know. I'll work on it.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

My idea took another turn. Schools. Here in Erie the average temperature last February as 12 degrees. Now that was unusually cold for us but hats and mitts are a necessity. Trouble is the poverty rate for children in Erie is 25% so you can bet some kids aren't wearing mitts. And with our new casino there are even more challenges.

So I am beginning inquiries about distributing hats and mitts through classrooms. I've started by contacting the Superintendents office and they were quite positive and said that they would get back to me.

Stay tuned.


----------



## Keiko (Jun 14, 2014)

I have been making hats and scarves for different charities for many years. I have a friend who makes hats for a shelter house and her dentist would give a pair of shoes for every hat she made. Last year they gave 400+ hats and pairs of shoes. The church I belonged to before moving here is asking for things like that for a woman's shelter house. Another place that looks for these items are shelters for the homeless to pass out when it gets cold.


----------



## billylynn (Jan 26, 2015)

It's amazing isn't it when you stop to look around, the need that is right under your nose.


----------

